# Modif d'un ATV



## freepda (7 Juin 2009)

Bonjour, 

Je dispose d'un HDX 900, un bon player multimedia, mais qui a l'inconvéniant de ne pas décoder le DTS j( n'ai pas d'ampli DTS). Donc je me penche sur l'ATV et les modification que l'on peut apporter.

Est-ce qu'en mettant un logiciel ou plutot un firmware adapté je serais en mesure de lire par exemple un fichier MKV HD 720P avec une piste audio en DTS ?

Et en 1080 aussi ?


----------



## mandrak134 (8 Juin 2009)

Je ne pense pas que l'Apple TV et ses autres cracks (fichiers, perian...) lisent du MKV. Il faut réencoder en m4v ou mp4.
Tu auras là la possibilité de voir du 1080i ou 720p en fonction de ton réencodage.
La toute dernière clé de chez Elgato Turbo HD est compatible du MKV.
Par contre pour ce qui est du DTS, je ne pense pas que l'Apple TV le prend en charge.
Si d'autres me contredisent, ils sont les bien venus.


----------



## glabeus (23 Juin 2009)

J'ai "modifié" mon AppleTV avec aTVFlash. C'est payant (50$) mais c'est vraiment génial.
Entre autres choses tu lis le .avi
Ils font régulièrement des mises à jour.
Avec un programme FTP (je me sers de Cyberduck) tu envoies tes fichiers par Wifi sur l'Apple TV
Tu peux aussi lire le MKV mais jusqu'à 480p de résolution seulement (qui serait due à une limitation  de l'appareil lui même)
Ca lit aussi des tas de formats (sur le site aTVFlash tu as un fichier très long de tous les fichiers lus, j'y ai vu le DTS, mais il y en a plusieurs....)


----------



## pim (23 Juin 2009)

Bref, rien que des choses que l'on peut avoir gratuitement en utilisant iTunes, clic droit sur une vidéo "Préparer une version pour Apple TV"


----------



## ipascm (25 Juin 2009)

oubli le décodage correct du DTS pour l'apple TV, il y a beaucoup de posts à ce sujet.  Perso j'encode tout en Dolby pro Logic II (avantage : les cannaux sont inclus dans la piste stéréo)

mais peut etre que cela a changé et que la mise à jour d'hier règle ces problèmes de DTS


----------



## rlesperance (2 Juillet 2009)

Message à PIM ...

L'aTVFlash permet de télécharger sur l'APPLE TV des formats de fichiers qu'il ne lit pas habituellement.  Ce qui est tout une différence avec devoir encoder ces formats en MP4 ou MOV.  Encoder un film AVI en MP4 de 93 minutes m'a pris 12 heures avec QT Pro, alors qu'avec l'aTVFlash je n'ai qu'à les télécharger sur l'APPLE TV.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h06 ----------

Message à Glabeus ...

Est-ce que tu es toujours satisfait de ton aTVFlash ?  Est-ce que tu connais un forum de discussion où je peux avoir des commentaires d'utilisateurs de l'aTVFlash ou de Patchstick, un autre utilitaire qui permet de déverrouiller l'Apple TV.

Salutations.


Robert Lespérance


----------



## pim (2 Juillet 2009)

@ rlesperance:

Je comprends ton point de vue ; chez moi les films se réencodent en moins d'une demi-heure, à plus de 120 images pas seconde, sûrement parce que je dispose d'un Mac puissant. Mais j'avoue que je ne dis pas "Je n'utiliserais jamais l'aTVFlash", puisqu'il ne faut pas dire "Fontaine je ne boirais pas de ton eau"


----------

